# Uber's driver rating is fake



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

I had a driver pick me up in Boston last night. She said "you're my first rider ever, please be patient as I figure out the app." Watching her struggle with even starting the ride led me to believe she wasn't kidding.

Funny thing is her driver rating was a 4.92. Now how is that possible?

Uber clearly set a fake number so that she wasn't a 5 as a new driver. I'm willing to bet we eventually find out they also game driver ratings to their benefit somehow.

F*ck you Uber.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

It is possible and likely that the driver was a lair. How would it benefit Uber to inflate the ratings of a moron so that she would get pings?


----------



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

UberKevPA said:


> It is possible and likely that the driver was a lair. How would it benefit Uber to inflate the ratings of a moron so that she would get pings?


It was a 70 year old grandmother. Not a real incentive for her to lie.

And are you kidding me? Assuming an old woman would like, instead of Uber?


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

C'mon, old people don't lie? They've been around long enough to learn all the tricks!

Poor woman, the millennials probably downrated her because she's old and they want everything yesterday. 

I didn't say Uber doesn't lie, they lie all the time, just doesn't make sense here.


----------



## qwerty8500 (Apr 9, 2017)

Ihateyou said:


> It was a 70 year old grandmother. Not a real incentive for her to lie.
> 
> And are you kidding me? Assuming an old woman would like, instead of Uber?


Show me your receipt. Your story sounds incredibly fishy.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Ihateyou said:


> I had a driver pick me up in Boston last night. She said "you're my first rider ever, please be patient as I figure out the app." Watching her struggle with even starting the ride led me to believe she wasn't kidding.
> 
> Funny thing is her driver rating was a 4.92. Now how is that possible?
> 
> ...


Troll!


----------

